# Manual de servicio de Sony str-sl7



## alaraune (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola, tengo un receiver dañado, es marca Sony, modelo STR-SL7, el problema es que no se le ilumina la pantalla del display.  Tiene varios componentes de superficie quemados.   Ojalà pudieran ayudarme con el manual de servicio o cuando menos con que componentes puedo reemplazar esas piezas.

Lo dañado està en la placa de componentes ubicada en el panel frontal.

Agradezco de antemano la ayuda tan valiosa que me puedan brindar,
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 29, 2010)

Que tal amigo, cuentame algo, el amplificador en si hace todas sus funciones? no mas es que el display no ilumina?

Bien si es eso chequea lo siguiente:
1) El voltaje del filamento del VFD (Vacuum Fluor Display). Deben haber entre 1V ~ 3V en AC. Los pines que alimentan al filamento estan de extremo a extremo en el display.

2) El voltaje del cátodo. En algunos equipos esta entre los -25V ~ -40V y se encuentra entre la masa del equipo (GND) y en uno de los terminales del filamento del display. Regularmente se encuentra en el pin 1 del display.

De ser posible sube una foto del PCB del equipo para obtener mejor información y guiarte un poco mejor. Saludos...!


----------



## alaraune (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta!  pero lo que ocasiona (segùn yo)  que el display no funcione es que estàn quemados unos componentes de la placa de PCB y al parecer eso es lo que ocasiona que no encienda el display y realize otras funciones, pues el receptor de am-fm al parecer tampoco funciona.
Quedo a la espera de sus respuestas y agradezco de antemano sus respuestas y comentarios.
Las piezas son componentes del tipo de superficie, o sea tipo SMD.
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola alaraune

ya viste por acá
http://320volt.com/servis-manuelleri-semalar-sony/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2010)

Intenta también por acá.

Saludos.


----------



## alaraune (Oct 1, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, pero el service manual no està en esas pàginas, seguirè buscando.  Si alguien lo encuentra y lo quiere pasar, yo estarè muy agradecido.


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola amigo!!!  se lo dificil que es trabajar sin manual, yo tengo este. Creo que es el que andas buscando. 

Saludos.


----------



## alaraune (Oct 7, 2010)

Gracias!!! si es el manual!  agradezco mucha su ayuda.  Repararè el receiver con este manual, luego les cuento màs.
Gracias.


----------



## alaraune (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola, ya resolvì el problema, pero tuve que reemplazar los trs originales.  Como eran SMD, necesitaba el diagrama para checar el tipo, caracteristicas y disposicion de pines.  Los reemplace por los 2SD669, como son màs grandes y no son SMD tuve que doblarles y cortarles  las patas con cuidado para que quedaran en los lugares originales, los trs reemplazados fueron los 2SD1622 que son parte de la fuente switching de alimentaciòn del panel fluorescente.  Agredezco su ayuda, en breve subo fotos.
Gracias!!!!


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bien ahi amigo! gracias por comentar como solucionaste el problema.


----------

